# Infinity Basslink II drains battery



## tsatsom (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi all.

I have a 2003 325i and need some advice. I recently installed an Infinity Basslink II. I keep it switched to auto so that it should come on only when it detects a signal. As far as I have observed the sub switches off (green led light comes off) shortly after I turn the radio off. However, yesterday my battery seemed weak to start the car and today my car needed a jump start. Something drains the battery and it seems to be the new subwoofer.

Has anyone else experienced a similar problem? Any advice?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## TimeOut (Jun 21, 2006)

Did you connect the remote turn-on? It works a lot better than the auto On/Off feature.

Just connected the Basslink-II pin labeled as "REM" to the BMW headunit remote turn ON signal (pin #2 on the BMW 12-pin connector). Then set the "Auto Turn On" to OFF on your Basslink.


----------



## tsatsom (Jan 17, 2003)

I followed the instructions (provided in the manual and the Bavarian Auto sheet) which implied that the Auto On option is preferrable and works fine. So I did not use the REM connection. I may indeed have to try that - thanks for the advice!

I am very puzzled, however, by the fact that even when there is no signal to the speakers (car and radio are off) and even though the green led is off, the sub still gets hot and apparently drains the battery. Very frustrating.


----------

